# WebService deployen .Verzweiflung.



## Crashman (7. Dez 2005)

Moin!

Ich versuche in meinem Projekt einen WebService zu deployen. Als Server habe ich Tomcat 4.1, Tomcat 5.5 und Geronimo 1.0 getestet. 

Folgendes zur Umgebung:
- Eclipse 3.1
- Java SDK 1.5 / 1.4.2 (alternativ)
- WPT 0.7.1 / 1.0 RC1

Ich möchte den WS mit dem im WPT gelieferten Wizard deployen. 
Ich habe es sowohl mit einer ganz einfachen Testklasse (Hello World), als auch mit einer Klasse aus dem Projekt probiert und stoße immer wieder auf folgenden Fehler, nachdem ich auf "Finish" klicke und der WebService erstellt werden soll: 


```
IWAB0398E Error in generating WSDL from Java java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
```

Google spuckt zu diesem Fehler auch ein paar Informationen aus, aber keine Lösungen!
Für Hilfe bin ich dankbar!

MfG


----------



## SnooP (7. Dez 2005)

Nur mal so ins Blaue... bist du sicher, dass du alle benötigten Klassen in deinem Classpath hast? die NoClassDefFoundError-Geschichte deutet eigentlich ja immer daraufhin, dass irgendeine benötigte Klasse fehlt


----------



## Crashman (7. Dez 2005)

Ja, ist alles dabei. Zumindest alle Klassen, von denen ich weiß, dass ich sie benötige.

MfG


----------

